# Ma andate tutti a Cagare ...



## Paolo78mi (7 Novembre 2018)

https://www.ilsole24ore.com/art/tec...oni-d-investimento-174512.shtml?uuid=AEQeOBcG

Cosa ne pensate come investimento ???


----------



## Vera (8 Novembre 2018)

Se pensiamo che ci sono Paesi dove non esiste rete fognaria e dove si muore per questo... io la trovo un'idea geniale.


----------



## oriente70 (8 Novembre 2018)

Non so in Cina ma in  altri paesi in cui  ho lavorato neanche comprenderebbero l'utilizzo di uno strumento del genere[emoji41].


----------

